
Democratic Party symbol has been changed to a rat within the Google search - onewhonknocks
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/us-democratic-party-symbol-changed-to-a-rat-in-google-search/
======
Minor49er
The story doesn't mention that the logo came from a forum on a site called
Armchair General. The logo was the start of a joke thread that announced the
image as the new Democrat Party logo. Chances are that Google saw this site as
being somewhat reputable/popular, found the image, used the phrasing as a
signal, and noticed the post time. Those could have been enough points to
automatically get the logo updated. At least that's my assumption so far,
anyways.

------
Mountain_Skies
Likely the image was changed on Wikipedia and by pure chance Google was
spidering the page during the time the altered image was active. If so, going
through the image and page history on Wikipedia should point to when it
happened.

~~~
onewhonknocks
Interesting! It still hasn't been fixed.

~~~
gipp
Fixed now.

------
defterGoose
Now if we could only manage the same thing with the GOP, but with a wooly
mammoth...

------
knolax
knowledge panel has been so consistently bad that it's a wonder people don't
complain more. Half the time all I get is a random irrelevant excerpt from
some website with all the formatting screwed up. If you're multilingual it'll
show up as a random mix of two or three languages too.

------
rurban
> since the image is not representative to the entity.

Arguably it is.

------
throwGuardian
I think Google AI is choosing a more appropriate animal, after reviewing the
Democratic primary debates so far?

